# Ho una coscienza? da quando? oh oh...



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

Domani sarà una giornata di fuoco.
La mia aspettativa non arriverà sul tavolo del capo inaspettata ma ci sono ancora progetti in corso e soprattutto c'è quello con Manager.
Minchia.
Dovrò parlare anche lui. :scared:

C'è uno sviluppo inatteso nel mio intimo negli ultimi giorni e non sto parlando di perizomi o tatuaggi alla Guest star (anche se  ci sto pensando. Ai tatuaggi, non ai perizomi, mi fanno raccapriccio)
Sento un pò la coscienza rimordermi. Nei confronti di Mattia.
Fino ad ora erano solo leggeri scrupoli, immediatamente archiviati ma...

Non mi rimorde sempre, sia chiaro. A intermittenza. Tipo lucine di Natale.
Rimorde. Non rimorde. Rimorde. Non rimorde.

Perchè Mattia, ora, in questi giorni è come se avesse tenuto fede alla promessa che mi fece  tre anni fa,  dopo il tradimento.
-Alla prossima crisi Tebe, io ci sarò. Te lo prometto. Non rischierò più di perderti.-

Non ci ho creduto manco morta. Anzi. L'avevo bollata come una sua solita promessa da marinaio che avrebbe dimenticato in tempo zero.
Io bado più ai fatti che alle parole.
E mattia è sempre stato bravo nelle parole, molto meno nei fatti.

Ma ora  devo ricredermi. Fottutamente ricredermi.
Perchè lui c'è. C'è eccome. Con i suoi modi. I suoi tempi. Le sue dolcezze. 
Ho la sensazione di stare tradendo nel momento sbagliato.

D'accordo. Non c'è un momento giusto per tradire, è sempre sbagliato e bla bla ma io sono diversamente fedele quindi ragiono a modo mio. E quindi si. Ci sono momenti opportuni e momenti non opportuni. 
E ripeto.
Boh. E' il momento sbagliato. Lo sento un pò così. Inopportuno.

Perchè io avevo già messo in conto che Mattia crollasse. Ma già alla guest star cancerosa. Perchè la prima volta era stata una disfatta che solo Napoleone aveva fatto di peggio.

Poi il problema del  FlapFipper. E ancora ha tenuto botta. Anzi. Sta tenendo botta. 
Cazzo. Ho ceduto io. Ero pronta a mollare. 
Lui. No.
Il *mio*  Mattia no.

Sono stupita. Lo guardo in questi giorni e ancora non ci credo.
Non ha importanza se domani cede.  Ora sono tornata in sella e può anche crollare.

Lo sto guardando in questi giorni come se davvero lui fosse l'alfa della coppia.
Beh..l'alfino diciamo...ma è già tanto per me.

Quindi sento un pò la coscienza rimordere.

E visto che mi sentivo la coscienza rimordere nel pomeriggio sono andata a comprarmi un nuovo mascara.
Ci lavoro con i miei flap flap e il mascara è la mia arma prima. E' dove investo più soldi.
Ho anche una collezione di ciglia finte da far invidia a a Kim Kardashian e Pamela Anderson messe insieme ma non è che le metto tutti i giorni come il profumo.
Quindi. Mascara a manetta.

Ero stufa dei soliti cinque che uso ( e si. Ognuno fa qualcosa di diverso, mica sempre voglio le ciglia kilometriche o mica sempre le voglio "spesse")
Quindi.
L'acquisto era serio. Serissimo.
Mi sono lasciata soggiogare dalla Maybelline, la linea ciglia alate.
Cioè. Ciglia alate. Mica cazzi.
Con il_ flap flap_ alato divento un arma di distruzione di massa.

L'ho provato adesso.
Che dire.
L'alato c'è decisamente. Le ciglia sono svettanti verso l'esterno e molto lunghe, davvero un bell'effetto ma  preferisco qualcosa di meno naturale e più finto.
Domani lo proverò con uno dei miei top coat "inspessenti".
Poco volume quindi ma molto alato e lungo.

Comunque promosso.
mancava Tebina recensora cosmetici eh?
magari recensisco l'ultimo vibratore che ho comprato. (Eliade sei svenuta alla parola vibratore?)


----------



## geko (17 Giugno 2012)

Mi sono perso alle ciglia svettanti.

Che cazzo è il top coat??   


No senti, io da qui non passo più. Mi sento un gay represso che legge Cosmopolitan. Addio. :blank:





Commento semi-serio che oggi non sono in vena: Mattia 1 - Tebe 0.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3495 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sono perso alle ciglia svettanti.
> 
> Che cazzo è il top coat??
> 
> ...


Minchia pensavo fosse di  Eliade il primo commento. Quella del vibratore non me la perdona...

Hai ragione sulle ciglia. Non lo farò mai più. Ma dovevo sdrammatizzare il discorso sulla coscienza.
E si...mattia 1 e tebina flap flap alate uno zero grosso come una casa.
Minchia non ci sto dentro. Ora vado a picchiarlo per sfogarmi. perchè p solo colpa sua.
Come si permette di farmi notare che è cambiato davvero?


----------



## Cattivik (18 Giugno 2012)

Qui l'affare si ingrossa...

Manager pare scomparso dai tuoi pensieri...

Tebe cade da cavallo... si piglia una brutta botta ma poi risale in sella...

Tebe si a cavallo... ma invece di un galoppo sfrenato opta per un troppo che gli da modo di guardare bene chi gli sta vicino....

Mattia... (anche se è fasciato come come 2 etti di cotechino nel domapak) appare nella sua splendida tutina da super eroe...

La guest star ha una crisi d'identità ed è convinta d'essere arlecchino

Cattivik è un figaccione della miseria.... ehmmm ok ok questo lo cancelliamo... 


Morale???

Nessuna morale... per come la vede il figaccione  cioè io... 

C'è tempo per tornare al galoppo... ora è meglio trottare... pare di fare meno strada e forse anche il procedere è noioso... ma si farà molto più strada e nella direzione giusta...

Ripeto tornerà il tempo del galoppo...

Cattivik (equino)

P.S. Brutto effetto che ha l'imu...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3496 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia pensavo fosse di Eliade il primo commento. Quella del vibratore non me la perdona...
> 
> Hai ragione sulle ciglia. Non lo farò mai più. Ma dovevo sdrammatizzare il discorso sulla coscienza.
> E si...mattia 1 e tebina flap flap alate uno zero grosso come una casa.
> ...


Carissima Tebe...un commento al volo..con quello che avete n ballo,psero ben che l'ultimo pensiero sia manager,al quale al posto tu darei aria in frettamsenza alcuna spiegazione....le vostre faccende''interne''non le deve sapere.
Se site uniti,tu e mattia,forse vincete,ma se continui a pensare anche all'altro ,la vedo molto brutta..
Cattivik fa'cenno all'Imu,,qua'non e'un problema..di malavoglia la paghiamo..come tutte le tasse..il problema sara'quanti seguiranno il ns esempio???


----------



## Eliade (18 Giugno 2012)

> magari recensisco l'ultimo vibratore che ho comprato. (Eliade sei svenuta alla parola vibratore?:mrgreen:)


Disgraziata...non sono svenuta! >.<
Sono rimasta solo così: ...perché temo tu possa farlo davvero!!!
L'ho anche usato un vibratore...una volta, taaanti anni fa....


----------

